# Socks with seersucker suit



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

For all of you who get to wear your seersucker suits with some amount of regularity, do you wear socks with the bucs? If so, white socks?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> For all of you who get to wear your seersucker suits with some amount of regularity, do you wear socks with the bucs? If so, white socks?


I wear tan or beige or whatever you want to call it, a color that matches the dirty bucks I wear. Do you mean white bucks?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I usually wear socks that match the colored stripe -- so, gray with my gray seersucker and blue with my blue. 

When wearing casual seersucker trousers (i.e., not a suit or paired with a navy blazer), I usually wear colorful argyle socks that might include a color that picks up either the trouser stripe color or my shirt color, or both.

Of course I usually wear white bucks.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

My take, FWIW:

With seersucker and white bucks, I wear white. Part time Naval officers have white dress socks handy. 

I know white socks are anathema to some, but I think they look better with this particular combo. Blue (navy) would be the other option, but I just don't like loudly constrasting socks, including argyles.

Scott


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a tan/white seersucker suit on the way... and I don't plan on wearing socks with it.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I think it depend on the occasion. If it's your preference and you can get away with it in certain occasions (e.g. parties) go sockless or wear Argyles. Otherwise, light blue or light brown (depending on the type of seersucker) would look good too.


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

Tan and beige socks look good with seersucker. Sometimes I wear motif socks, such as a pair of J Crew socks with little anchors on them.
Or better yet, go sockless.
Stay away from white socks. White socks are _*never*_ Trad.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

The last time I owned a seersucker suit I recall wearing argyle socks. I also wore them with my poplin suits.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I tend to coordinate tie/sock color in the case of poplin; if a golf shirt is in the equation, it harmonizes with the socks...I would probably follow the same pattern with seersucker.

hbs


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I wear navy socks with my blue/white.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

If I am wearing a seersucker suit or the seersucker pants and a blazer, then I match the socks to the color of the stripe. If I am wearing the pants without a jacket, then I usually forego the socks.


----------



## CactusMark (Feb 14, 2007)

I own one pair of white socks and the only reason I have them is because I wear them with my seersucker suit. I had to go into the women's section at a department store to find suitable white socks. Since then, I have seen a few pairs of white men's dress socks, but they are hard to come by. I also wear white bucks with my seersucker. 

The white argyle socks that J.Crew sometimes has were eliminated as a possibility because of my strict no argyles with suits rule, although I do wear argyles virtually every other day.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I wear a sock that coordinates with the color of the seersucker (gray with gray seersucker) or I will wear a sock that will compliment something above the waist (pastel yellow socks with a yellow bow).


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

_Thin_ cotton ribbed or oxford weave in soft greens, yellows, blues, pinks, etc. or non at all.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Please pardon my ignorance, sir, but what are oxford weave socks?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^could be something I made up, but I believe these were so designated on the tag at time of purchase.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

They do indeed have an oxford look to 'em.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Squire,

Where did you acquire the oxford weaves?


----------



## brownie (Feb 25, 2006)

When wearing a seersucker suit, if no tie, then no socks. If a tie, then possibly a pastel-colored pair.


----------

